# Besten Spiele des Jahrzehnts



## ddc123 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Spielfreunde,

ich hoffe, einer von euch hat auch bock über das vergangene Jahrzehnt voller toller Spiele zu schreiben.
Hab das Thema jetzt mal erstellt, da ich es liebe über Spiele oder Hardware zu reden.


Mein absolutes Nummer eins Spiel ist ganz klar The Wicther 3.
Es war für mich mehr eine Reise als ein Spiel. Ein Meisterwerk das seines gleichen sucht, meiner Meinung nach.

Platz 2 ist Red Dead Redemption 2
Diese Story hat mich sehr lange verfolgt, durch diese Spiel wurde sogar der erste Teil besser. WOW! Arthur Morgan werde ich nie vergessen, so viel ist sicher.



Ab hier an kann ich keine Platzierung mehr geben, dafür gibt es zu viele geile Spiele. Ich schreibe einfach mal über ein Paar Spiele die mich einfach beeindruckt haben.

A plague Tale: 
Gerade erst beendet und einfach nur beeindruckt was ein Spiel leisten kann, ich hatte tränen in meinen Augen. 

The Last Guardian:
Auch hier waren Tränen im Spiel. Trico eine wundervolle gestallt mit der man am Ende mit leiden wird. Wow! auch Trico werde ich nie vergessen.

Kingdom Come Deliverance:
Ein für mich eindrucksvolles Spiel. Das Setting, der Skilltree, die Story, die Grafik aber allem voran das Kampfsystem, hat mich vom ersten Augenblick gepackt. Nach The Witcher 3 das beste Rpg.

Detroit Become Human, Heavy Rain, Beyond Two souls:
Gameplay? was ist Gameplay? Diese Story, dieser Zusammenhang, diese Story Beeinflussung war gerade zu genial. Kein besonders gutes Videospiel, aber ziemlich nachdenkliche Storys.

Uncharted 4:
Man hatte einfach durchgehend das Gefühl , man spielt hier ein Hollywood Spiel. So als ob alles andere B Movies sind und Uncharted 4 Hollywood.

Rainbow Six Siege:
Ich Spiele es aktuell endlich am Pc, habe es bereits auf der Xbox und der ps4 gespielt. Einfach nur der hammer was ein Shooter Spaß machen kann, während andere ein Spiel nach dem anderen raus ballern.





Es gibt noch so viele weiter, aber will mir jetzt keinen abschreiben wenn es am Ende niemanden interessiert. 😃😃😃😃





Eines will ich aber dennoch machen und zwar meine 3 größten Enttäuschungen des Jahrzehnts aufschreiben.

Nummer 1 ist klar God of War
Ich hatte mir die Pro damals extra für diesen Epos geholt und wurde gnadenlos Enttäuscht. Das Spiel hat mich zu keiner Sekunde gepackt, ich fand das Missiondesign ziemlich ätzend, das Setting übelst Langweilig und die Story mehr als nieder schmetternd.
Das gameplay und die Grafik waren Wow!, aber wenn mich der Rest nicht packt, ist es für mich eben nur langweilig.

Fallout 4:
Ich habe mich Jahre lang gefragt " warum schwärmt denn jeder von diesem Spiel so? " als ich den ersten Trailer mit dem Hund sah, war ich dann aber doch sehr interessiert. Als ich dieses Spiel nun mit einer komplett katastrophalen framerate und Technick spielte, 
war ich ab der Hälfte einfach nur noch gelangweilt. Die Story wollte einfach nie enden, die Technik kotzte immer mehr an und das Gameplay ansich war mir dann zu öde. 

Konsolen vergleich:
Zu viele Spiele waren auf der Xbox One zu niedrig aufgelöst, 1080 P war meiner Meinung nach pflicht. Die ps4 machte es besser, aber auch sie konnte die 1080P GGrenze oft nicht halten

Ps4 Lüfter:
Viele kennen ihn, viele hassen ihn, viele wünschen sich eine leisere Ps5.


So, ich hoffe ihr habt bock mit zu machen und schreibt mal auf was euch so am meisten gefallen hat oder im Gedächtnis geblieben ist.


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe immer Probleme  mich zu erinnern was ich das ganze Jahr gezockt habe, geschweige denn in 10 Jahren. Deswegen machs ich kurz und nenne das aus jüngerer Vergangenheit:

- Witcher 3 ist klar. Das beste Action RPG seit Gothic 2 oder Vampire Bloodlines
- God of War hab ich im Gegensatz zu dir durchgesuchtet und fand das sehr gut
- Detroit Become Human, spannende Story und Setting
- Uncharted natürlich auch tolles Spiel
-  die Metro Serie ( imo eines der besten Actionspiele der letzten 10 Jahre)
- Life is Strange Serie

Aber noch eins was mit Witcher auf einer Stufe stehen kann ist imo The Last of Us.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2019)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, denn dafür müsste man jedes einzelne Spiel des letzten Jahrzehnts auch gespielt haben...


----------



## Rwk (30. Dezember 2019)

Meine Gamingzeit ist vorbei...aber für mich wars wohl Path of Exile @ 3000+ Stunden.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung was ich die letzten 10 Jahre gespielt habe, aber mal di Top 3 an die ich mich erinnern kann.

1. The Witcher 3
2. Life is Strange
3. Cities Skylines (380h +) Immer wieder das gleiche eigentlich aber ich kriege einfach nicht genug vom Städtebauen


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Dezember 2019)

Battelfield 3 war ein richtig gutes Spiel. 

Rainbow six Siege ist auch gut gelungen.

Beim Rest müsste ich etwas überlegen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Dezember 2019)

/inhale

Das Jahrzehnt endet mathematisch erst am 31.12.2020 um 0:00 Uhr auf den 1.1.2021... im Gegensatz zum Jahrtausend.

/exhale


----------



## TimmyDE (31. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir wars Arma 3. ~4000h 
War eine geile Zeit!


----------



## Immunglobulin (31. Dezember 2019)

Die X Serie bis rauf zum dritten Teil mit Albion. Rebirth war kacke. X4 lerne ich gerade. Das dauert Monate


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> /inhale
> 
> Das Jahrzehnt endet mathematisch erst am 31.12.2020 um 0:00 Uhr auf den 1.1.2021... im Gegensatz zum Jahrtausend.
> 
> /exhale



Genau das hab ich auch gedacht du Klugschei**
Dann kommt nämlich u.A. Cyberpunk 2077 bestimmt dazu^^


----------



## ddc123 (31. Dezember 2019)

Battlefield 3 war auch eine übertrieben geile Zeit. Stimmt. @Dragon AMD


----------



## ddc123 (31. Dezember 2019)

@ Thimmy und rwk 
Stabil. Sehr Stabile Gametime. 

@ Gamer 090
Strategie Spiele können einen verdammt fesseln nicht wahr? Bei mir war es der Footbal Manager und Planet Coaster. Dort werden auch einigen Stunden drin hängen.

@LastmanSatmding
Cyberpunk? oh ja wie ich mich darauf freue. Ich hoffe, meine Erwartungen machen nichts kaputt. 



Guten Rutsch an alle


----------

